# application pour faire des factures gratuite



## roquebrune (27 Juillet 2018)

Bonjour
je ne trouve que des app payantes avec abonnement pour faire des factures
Je n' ai pas besoin d' un truc complique
connaissez une app gratuite ou payante sans abonnement ?

merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Juillet 2018)

Word une fois que tu as créé un modèle qui te convient ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2018)

Word est quand même cher juste pour ça.

Page d'Apple le fait très bien et as même un modele tout fait pour les factures.


----------



## roquebrune (27 Juillet 2018)

ok merci
c' est vrai que j' ai page sur mon ipad mais jamais regarde les factures
une app de facturation a quand meme l' avantage de numéroter avec incrementation et dater


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2018)

La, je ne connais pas, surtout gratuit.


----------



## roquebrune (27 Juillet 2018)

payant meme 20€  ... mais pas par abonnement


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2018)

Pareil, je ne connais pas, c'est vrai que c'est une plaie ces abonnements.

C'est pour ça que je fais mes factures avec Pages à la main, tout simplement.


----------



## roquebrune (27 Juillet 2018)

ok je viens de regarder Pages c' est vrai que je peux faire avec ca 
t 'as idee si on peut creer des champs editables ?  date , numero de facture , nom et adresse client ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2018)

Qu'est ce que tu appelles éditable   ? Car oui, tu peux tout changer. C'est ce que je fais. C'est laborieux et il faut que je cherche le précédent numéro de facture pour mettre le suivant. Je place l'adresse soit à la main, soit avec un glissé-déposé depuis le carnet d'adresses.

Ce n'est clairement pas la meilleure solution, mais depuis 10 ans que je gère mon entreprise, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux et puis maintenant j'ai l'habitude et je peux créer des factures facilement depuis tous les ordinateurs avec une synchronisation DropBox de mes factures sur tous les postes.


----------



## roquebrune (27 Juillet 2018)

je veux dire comme des champs de formulaire  des que tu cliques dessus ca se vide et tu remplis nom prenom ...

oui je fais tout avec libreoffice mais a cause de mon ipad et iphone il faut que je me mette a Pages


----------



## Wizepat (27 Juillet 2018)

Moi mes factures, je les fais sous Excel. Mais tu peux faire la même chose avec Numbers qui est gratuit pour tous les utilisateurs à la pomme. Certes tu dois faire l’incrémentation à la main. 

Créer un dossier et tu les mets les une après les autres. Je les nomme facture1807034-nomduclient
 18 correspond à l’année
07 correspond au mois
034 le numero qui s’incremente sur une année complète

Tu peux trouver des modèles de facture sur internet


----------



## roquebrune (27 Juillet 2018)

merci


----------



## Wizepat (27 Juillet 2018)

Une astuce, sur le verso de la facture je mets mon RIB [emoji6]


----------



## roquebrune (27 Juillet 2018)

je le met en pied de page


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2018)

Pareil, en pied de page. Certains clients ne savent pas tourner une feuille ou aller plus loin que la première page d'un PDF.


----------



## USB09 (4 Août 2018)

Tu pourrais tout simplement faire un modèle à NUMBERS, avec menus, tout le barda, etc...


----------



## roquebrune (26 Août 2018)

oui merci mais c' est assez lourd par rapport a une app dediee


----------



## USB09 (5 Septembre 2018)

roquebrune a dit:


> oui merci mais c' est assez lourd par rapport a une app dediee


Il y a ceci :
Facture par Alto - Factures par Lifelike UX Limited
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/facture-par-alto-factures/id1077525643?mt=8


----------



## roquebrune (5 Septembre 2018)

USB09 a dit:


> Il y a ceci :
> Facture par Alto - Factures par Lifelike UX Limited
> https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/facture-par-alto-factures/id1077525643?mt=8


merci je vais essayer


----------



## USB09 (5 Septembre 2018)

Il y aussi :
Centre de Facture par Starkode Limited Company
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/centre-de-facture/id878327332?mt=8


----------



## Wizepat (6 Septembre 2018)

Si tu en essayes une, fais nous un retour. Je suis toujours près à évoluer [emoji6]. J’ai passé 2h hier à mettre mes tableaux à jour : facture, chiffre d’affaire, prévisionnel...

Si ça permet de gagner du temps, je suis ouvert à toute sujétion.


----------



## roquebrune (6 Septembre 2018)

Wizepat a dit:


> Si tu en essayes une, fais nous un retour. Je suis toujours près à évoluer [emoji6]. J’ai passé 2h hier à mettre mes tableaux à jour : facture, chiffre d’affaire, prévisionnel...
> 
> Si ça permet de gagner du temps, je suis ouvert à toute sujétion.


j' ai essaye Alto  , elle n 'est pas du tout gratuite, uniquement pour quelques essais, et un comble pour une app de facturation il n' y a pas de case pour mettre un numero de TVA europeen


----------



## Gwen (6 Septembre 2018)

Tout ça, c'est avec abonnement. Donc, cela peut revenir très cher finalement. Et en cas de non-paiement, on perd tous.


----------



## roquebrune (6 Septembre 2018)

oui pas de solution toute simple et payable une fois 10euros par exemple


----------

